# Belated Valentine Greetings From Mr. Flapper ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think Tiff forgot us Pigeon folks for some reason .. sniffle, sniffle ..

http://www.mrflapper.com/070214.htm

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I always feel much better after a Flapper Fix! Great photos. Love that O'Malley crest!!! How do you get him to raise it? Is it like dog ears?

The Muscovy girls are still my favorite.  Hope you all had a wonderful Valentine's Day!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*AND BELATED HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY GREETINGS TO MR. FLAPPER AND THE GANG!!*

FROM:
SHI
&
MR. SQUEAKS


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wonderful photos Terry.
Thanks for sharing them.  

Cindy


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Oops!*

Thanks for posting Flapper's Valentine episode, Terry. I forgot!

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been waiting for this...to tell you I love you Mr. Flapper.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> Thanks for posting Flapper's Valentine episode, Terry. I forgot!
> 
> Quacks,
> 
> Tiff


That's OK (well, at least OK for this ONE time)! Us Pigeon folk need our Flapper fixes too!    

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*BRAVO! BRAVO! *Very well done!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

TerriB said:


> Love that O'Malley crest!!! How do you get him to raise it? Is it like dog ears?


YES! Kind of... they raise the crest when they are ON ALERT! Sometimes when they hear a sound or if they think there is danger. Other times just when chatting with me. If I gasp I can get O'Malley to raise his crest for photos.



Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tiff,

You definitely have got a pet there if O'Malley raises his crest on command. LOL  

Thank you for another adorable and fun episode!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tiff, Mr. Flapper, O'malley et al

I have just spent about the last 30 minutes clicking every link related to Mr. Flapper and bookmarked all of them. I had the best time. I really enjoyed looking at O'malley's baby pictures.

A late happy valentine's day to all the gang.


----------

